# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Επίσημο Asterisk dist από την Digium!!! AsteriskNOW 1.4.0

## tsampouros

*Ο διάδοχος του TrixBox έφτασε?*

Δείτε εδώ: http://www.asterisknow.org




Γραφτείτε και κατεβάστε τα ISO για i386 και 64 bit

----------


## Ifaistos

Είχαμε μια κουβέντα για αυτό στο Σύλλογο σήμερα (άσχετο δεν είχαμε δει το post) και τα όσο "λέγεται" ότι διαδραματίστηκαν και άλλαξε όνομα το trixbox.
1 εκ downloads είναι αυτά...

----------


## papashark

Yπάρχει και στο DC μου για όποιον βιάζεται  :: 

asterisk-1.4.0-x86-disc1.iso

----------


## tsampouros

> Είχαμε μια κουβέντα για αυτό στο Σύλλογο σήμερα (άσχετο δεν είχαμε δει το post) και τα όσο "λέγεται" ότι διαδραματίστηκαν και άλλαξε όνομα το trixbox.
> 1 εκ downloads είναι αυτά...


Αν κατάλαβα σωστά εννοείς τη μετονομασία από [email protected] σε Trixbox. Ναι τώρα εξηγούνται μερικά πράγματα, μάλλον κάποιες πιέσεις θα δέχτηκε ο Andrew να αλλάξει όνομα αν είχε στα σκαριά η Digium το δικό της dist. Εξάλλου το έδειχνε και έμμεσα η Digium με τη μηδενική υποστήριξη προς το trixbox.

Βλέπω από τη μια μερά Fonality + Εγκατεστημένη βάση Trixbox VS Digium Alliance + AsteriskNow.
Αυταπάτες δεν έχουμε όμως, υπάρχει τρόπος να προωθήσει η Digium το προϊόν της επιθετικά, πχ με priority updates, λίγο με τα embedded συστήματα που πουλάει...

*Edit:* Το δοκίμασε κανείς ? Εντυπώσεις ?
Εγώ το εγκατέστησα σε Virtual Machine, θέλει *1 GB* ακριβώς στο typical installation. Περιλαμβάνει μόνο asterisk και τίποτα άλλο.
Από κάτω τρέχει rPath Linux, και έρχεται με https υποστήριξη κατευθείαν.
Είναι αρκετά λιτό, έχει ένα config wizard (WEB managed) για το σύστημα(network κλπ) και ένα WEB interface για το config του asterisk μόνο.
Δίνει την αίσθηση του embedded στιβαρού, αλλά για τον ίδιο λόγο μάλλον απογοητεύει σε πληρότητα σε σχέση με το trixbox.
Όσο για το WEB config του asterisk, εύκολο και απολύτως κατανοητό για το setup, αλλά πάλι, δεν είναι και FreePBX με τα καλούδια του (Ειδικά στην τελευταία έκδοση είναι πολύ λειτουργικό).  :: 

Δεν λείπουν και τα bugs, πετάει κάτι stuck overflow error, δε σε αφήνει να βάλεις όνομα trunk κλπ. Κάτι δεν πάει καθόλου καλά με το Javascript που έχουν οι σελίδες και τον Internet Explorer 7.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αν κατάλαβα σωστά εννοείς τη μετονομασία από [email protected] σε Trixbox. Ναι τώρα εξηγούνται μερικά πράγματα, μάλλον κάποιες πιέσεις θα δέχτηκε ο Andrew να αλλάξει όνομα αν είχε στα σκαριά η Digium το δικό της dist. Εξάλλου το έδειχνε και έμμεσα η Digium με τη μηδενική υποστήριξη προς το trixbox.
> 
> Βλέπω από τη μια μερά Fonality + Εγκατεστημένη βάση Trixbox VS Digium Alliance + AsteriskNow.
> Αυταπάτες δεν έχουμε όμως, υπάρχει τρόπος να προωθήσει η Digium το προϊόν της επιθετικά, πχ με priority updates, λίγο με τα embedded συστήματα που πουλάει...


Ήμουν στην Astricon στο Dallas και διαπίστωσα ότι γενικά υπάρχει δυσαρέσκεια από πολλούς (developers, intergrators κλπ) για αρκετές από τις κινήσεις της Digium.

Γιαυτό και τα forks.  ::  
 
Σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν στο άμεσο μέλλον διαφορετικές εκδόσεις για *, η (επίσημη) free GPL θα είναι λίγο πιο "πίσω" από την closed source κλπ κλπ.

Πάντως με το embedded device τους η γνώμη μου είναι ότι μάλλον έκαναν λάθος... τόσο από πλευράς επιλογής πλατφόρμας, όσο και κοστολόγησης (500$ για παραγγελίες 10.000 τεμαχίων list price)

----------


## sokratisg

> *Σχετικά με το AsteriskNow web-interface*
> 
> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να φτιάξει ένα νέο trunk;
> 
> Πατάω "New" και φτιάχνει ένα trunk με όνομα "New entry" αλλά μετά το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να διαλέξω μεταξύ Analog και VoIP line αλλά τίποτα από εκεί και πέρα. Ούτε save, ούτε κάπου να ορίσω τα στοιχεία του Provider, τπτ.
> 
> Η δοκιμή γίνεται σε VMWare 5.5


Άκυρο. Μόλις διάβασα παραπάνω τα σχόλια του tsampouros. Είναι όντως τόσο χάλια το beta 1; Έλεος!

----------


## tsampouros

Όχι μόνο trunk δεν μπορώ να κάνω, αλλά κάθε φορά που κάνω refresh το WEB interface του, χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του εντελώς, χάνει extensions, trunks, routes κλπ. Εννοείται ότι κάνω submit&save σε κάθε βήμα.

Είπαμε, beta είναι, αλλά αυτό είναι εντελώς μη λειτουργικό!

Edit: Δείτε ένα ενδιαφέρον μήνυμα κατά την εκίνηση



```
Wildcard USB FXS Interface Driver registered
wcusb
```

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να υποστηρίξει USB phones ?

----------


## mindfox

Όχι δεν αναφέρεται σε USB phones, αλλά σε USB FXS συσκευές (νομίζω πως ετοιμάζεται η Digium να βγάλει σε παραγωγή τέτοιες).

Συμφωνώ με τον Ifaisto, ότι υπάρχει έντονη δυσαρέσκεια με τις κινήσεις της Digium (βλ. προσπάθεια ελέγχου της παραγωγής κώδικα μεταξύ άλλων) εξ ου και το freePBX, το οποίο έρχεται πολλά υποσχόμενο  :: 

Το Web Interface της Digium απογοητεύει...

Ναι μεν είναι καλαίσθητο (ανάλογα με τα γούστα του καθενός φυσικά) αλλά από την άλλη έχει όντως πολλά bugs, δεν έχει υποστήριξη για 3rd party addons, utilities, κλπ. και το πιο βασικό: Δεν υποστηρίζει τις νέες mobo Dual Core (που ακόμα τις τρώω στη μάπα για να φτιάξω auto-installer ενώ γράφω αυτό το post).

Γενικά, φαίνεται πως η Digium δείχνει ότι οι προθέσεις τις είναι προς την παραγωγή "κλειστού" asterisk, κάτι το οποίο φυσικά θα την βγάλει "εκτός αγοράς" (όλες οι κάρτες της υπάρχουν και σε άλλους κατασκευαστές και μάλιστα φθηνότερα - όταν έχουν echo cancellers ή DSPs)

Γνώμη μου: Το AsteriskNow είναι μια προσπάθεια της Digium να φέρει τον κόσμο του Trixbox και Freebox στα λημέρια της και μετά να τον χειραγωγήσει...

Ίσως να βιάζομαι να βγάλω συμπεράσματα, αλλά οι μέχρι τώρα κινήσεις της αυτό δείχνουν. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης...

Υ.Γ. Ο Installer δεν καταλαβαίνει από bristuff patches (που σημαίνει φθηνές 1πορτες ISDN κάρτες) οπότε...  :: 

Αυτά

----------

